# Mullet boats



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Fishing near Ft. Morgan. Four out of the 8 mullet boats this AM ran over the top of my lines, the fourth one took about 150 yds of braided line with him and almost took my rod. Maybe the braid wrapped his prop shaft and ate his oil seal out plus maybe the 3oz. pyramid weight poked a hole in the foot. Other than that and about 50 catfish, had a good morning. Brought home 2 nice Pomps.


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Where were you at?


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

bakbone, Ft. Morgan peninsula west of Gulf Shores about halfway out.


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Quess your in Alabama? Is that the Gulf?


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

bakbone,Yes, Alabama Gulf Coast, we are the only Gulf state that hasn't outlawed gill netters.


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that PP. That's funny you say that because I was just talking to someone about that the other day! They were setting out gill net's?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry that happened to you Johnny .


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

probably pompano boats,not mullet.....


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Maybe you should get some thicker string and a coke bottle so it will float. Sling it as they head your way with no care that your fishing. Give them something to think about as they try to unwind all the thick line wrapped up in their prop.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Im talking more so thin durable rope with extreme load strength . That might make them think of a little consideration for lines they totally Intend on running over.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

That is a shame, but at least ya got dinner


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Wow! Some people. I just can't believe their stupidity or carelessness.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Looks like they're running between the first bar and the beach. Makes me want to say UGLY things!!

The effort to ban gill netting has been on the down low due to Hurricane Ivan and the Deep Water oil spill. Time to turn up the efforts and get a grass roots campaign going to make Pompano a Game Fish in Alabama and at least keep the netters 200 yards off the beach so recreational fishermen and swimmers can be safe!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Potato cannon, slingshot with ball bearing ammo, a big hand thrown rock, bow fishing accident... That pisses me off, that was quite obviously intentional.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh you gotta be Kidding me! I would have gone to jail for something I would have done back. That is complete deliberate disrespect that cost you a bit of money.


----------

